
Easy Web Scraping with Scrapy - daolf
https://www.scrapingbee.com/blog/web-scraping-with-scrapy/
======
sogen
Agenty is a quick option, plus it's done in browser, same for Octoparse

------
ksputana
isn't it easier to use something like proxy crawl?

